# Snapchat on rooted devices without Xposed (Nougat)



## TheGejr (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi, So i recently bought a nexus 6p and I rooted it as one of the first things. I then found out I was running Nougat, and Xposed wasn't out yet. Many apps blocks the use of the app if you are rooted fx. Snapchat. But I found a way around without using a Xposed mod fx. 'root cloak'.

All you have to do:
1. Download Root Browser, by JRummy Apps Inc. or any other app of the same kind
2. navigate to /vendor/lib/
3. Locate the file named "liboemcrypto.so"
4. Rename the file to "liboemcrypto.so.bak"
5. power off the device and boot it normally up, and then Snapchat should be working again:good:

If I posted this in the wrong thread, sorry it my first post 

#EDIT 1
6. Login to Snapchat
7. Rename "liboemcrypto.so.bak"  to "liboemcrypto.so" (original name)
8. power off the device and boot it normally up. Then Snapchat should still be working, and you will not get any errors in other apps

Check my comment for more details (comment 5)


----------



## wavechapter (Oct 18, 2016)

It works! Thank you so much!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixcop (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks men


----------



## lienlion (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm getting a "operation failed" message every time I try to change this. I've tried root browser and amaze file manager, and got the same message both times. Each has superuser permissions. Is there a fix for this?


----------



## Itemt (Oct 24, 2016)

Thankssss! Love you!


----------



## TheGejr (Oct 24, 2016)

Okay so yesterday I started getting errors, Spotify not playing any sound, Facebook videos not loading, Facebook messenger call not working. One week after I changed the name of the file, so I decided to change it back to see if it was the file that was causing the problems. After I renamed it back to original, and then I had no errors with the other apps and Snapchat is still logged in and working.
So I recommend to change the file to .bak, reboot, login in Snapchat. Change the file back, reboot and then there shouldn't be any problems:good:


----------



## nafeasonto (Oct 26, 2016)

TheGejr said:


> Hi, So i recently bought a nexus 6p and I rooted it as one of the first things. I then found out I was running Nougat, and Xposed wasn't out yet. Many apps blocks the use of the app if you are rooted fx. Snapchat. But I found a way around without using a Xposed mod fx. 'root cloak'.
> 
> All you have to do:
> 1. Download Root Browser, by JRummy Apps Inc. or any other app of the same kind
> ...

Click to collapse



That file doesn't exist for me.


----------



## AdamTV13 (Oct 30, 2016)

Wish this was posted before I unrooted and relocked the bootloader lol :cyclops:


----------



## X0LARIUM (Nov 1, 2016)

TheGejr said:


> Okay so yesterday I started getting errors, Spotify not playing any sound, Facebook videos not loading, Facebook messenger call not working. One week after I changed the name of the file, so I decided to change it back to see if it was the file that was causing the problems. After I renamed it back to original, and then I had no errors with the other apps and Snapchat is still logged in and working.
> So I recommend to change the file to .bak, reboot, login in Snapchat. Change the file back, reboot and then there shouldn't be any problems:good:

Click to collapse



Can't log in. Still the same issue. My phone was rooted, and I installed SnapChat. Do I need to unroot to install it?

EDIT: I uninstalled/installed SnapChat. No luck still.


----------



## TheGejr (Nov 1, 2016)

X0LARIUM said:


> Can't log in. Still the same issue. My phone was rooted, and I installed SnapChat. Do I need to unroot to install it?
> 
> EDIT: I uninstalled/installed SnapChat. No luck still.

Click to collapse



It seems very random, for whom it's working for...  i recently logged on snapchat on my Iphone, and now i can't login on my Nexus. So i don't really know it seems very random :/


----------



## X0LARIUM (Nov 1, 2016)

TheGejr said:


> It seems very random, for whom it's working for...  i recently logged on snapchat on my Iphone, and now i can't login on my Nexus. So i don't really know it seems very random :/

Click to collapse



log out of your iphone..

It can only be logged in on one device..like whatsapp..


----------



## TheGejr (Nov 1, 2016)

X0LARIUM said:


> log out of your iphone..
> 
> It can only be logged in on one device..like whatsapp..

Click to collapse



 Yea i have logged out, but it still don't work


----------



## X0LARIUM (Nov 1, 2016)

TheGejr said:


> Yea i have logged out, but it still don't work

Click to collapse



Simplest way to use SnapChat on the rooted phone.

Step 1: Unroot (In SuperSU, click Full Unroot and restart)

Step 2: (After the reboot) Install Snapchat

Step 3: Log in

Step 4: Go to TWRP/CWM and flash SUPERSU

Step 5: Open Beer

You now have SNAPCHAT working on a rooted phone.


----------



## tagelevander (Nov 2, 2016)

I have tried all of these methods, with or without Xposed. Impossible to get it to work on my htc one m7. Anyone have experience on the same device? and NO Casper is not an option!! Thanks


----------



## hungdinh1 (Nov 3, 2016)

How do you guys login with the Magisk root?  On s7 edge


----------



## CallumTheMac (Nov 5, 2016)

this didn't work on my Galaxy S7, anyone know any other methods?


----------



## tmfvde (Nov 8, 2016)

Hey crew, downloaded the exact same app as mentioned to my rooted Nexus 6P, found the file, clicked rename and operation failed. Any solution?


----------



## Markeljan19 (Nov 9, 2016)

tmfvde said:


> Hey crew, downloaded the exact same app as mentioned to my rooted Nexus 6P, found the file, clicked rename and operation failed. Any solution?

Click to collapse



Hey make sure you have BusyBox installed from the app store. Also download the extra utilities once you first open root browser.


----------



## mithunsrk9 (Nov 13, 2016)

*File not found*

Hi, The file doesn't exist. I'm on a Nexus 5 CM 14.1 . Any suggestions?


----------



## nashi awwad (Nov 14, 2016)

*File Not Fund, on OnePlus 3*



mithunsrk9 said:


> Hi, The file doesn't exist. I'm on a Nexus 5 CM 14.1 . Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



can't find that file on my oneplus3 , what should I do ?


----------



## prat7897 (Nov 27, 2016)

X0LARIUM said:


> Simplest way to use SnapChat on the rooted phone.
> 
> Step 1: Unroot (In SuperSU, click Full Unroot and restart)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



full unroot option not working !!
any other method to unroot?


----------



## arrrow (Nov 30, 2016)

File doesn'exist, I'm using magisk/phh for root. Every time I try to log in snapchat it says problem connecting to the server, try again.


----------



## TPMJB (Dec 1, 2016)

You could always try SuHide and then SuHide GUI from the play store. CM14.1 automagically hides root and it's gr8


----------



## joonas_d (Jan 26, 2017)

*Alternative file locations*



mithunsrk9 said:


> Hi, The file doesn't exist. I'm on a Nexus 5 CM 14.1 . Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



I first could not find the file either. After a bit of looking around I finally found liboemcrypto.so inside of the 
	
	



```
/system/lib/
```
 folder. Works like a charm. The location varies from Rom to Rom.


----------



## couchlock (Jan 28, 2017)

Personally I ran into the issue of not being able to login to Snapchat on my lg g4 h811 on dirty unicorn 11.1 (nougat 7.1) with root and an unlocked bootloader. I was fine on my unlocked and rooted UMi plus. I used titanium and backed up Snapchat on my plus, then restored the data only on the g4. Now it works fine for me. Just a suggestion if you have snap working on an old device

Sent from my LG-H811 using XDA Labs


----------



## Sumit Chavda (Feb 1, 2017)

nafeasonto said:


> That file doesn't exist for me.

Click to collapse



Also isn't there for me too....


----------



## Ch1337 (Feb 2, 2017)

Same, can't find it either.
Weird. Would be nice with a solution for this...

Dunno if it's possible, but perhaps someone kan upload a tit-backup-file for snapchat?
Restoring with titanium should work, but I forgot doing the backup BEFORE rooting...


----------



## josephcsible (Feb 2, 2017)

Ch1337 said:


> Dunno if it's possible, but perhaps someone kan upload a tit-backup-file for snapchat?
> Restoring with titanium should work, but I forgot doing the backup BEFORE rooting...

Click to collapse



 No. If you restored someone else's backup, you'd be logged in as them. You need to take your own.


----------



## parthhadiya (Feb 7, 2017)

I dont have that file on my oneplus 3. Is there some alternate to that file.


----------



## awesumahti (Feb 12, 2017)

TPMJB said:


> You could always try SuHide and then SuHide GUI from the play store. CM14.1 automagically hides root and it's gr8

Click to collapse



Please explain.


----------



## TPMJB (Feb 13, 2017)

awesumahti said:


> Please explain.

Click to collapse



Use Cyanogenmod


----------



## Ohhdayumm (Feb 13, 2017)

hi i dont seem to have the liboemcrypto file


----------



## usncpg45 (Feb 15, 2017)

File does not exist on OnePlus 3T stock+rooted.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2017)

There is no file named liboemcrypto.ba


----------



## adamjen (Feb 23, 2017)

*Look thru the thread*



joonas_d said:


> I first could not find the file either. After a bit of looking around I finally found liboemcrypto.so inside of the
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try /system/lib/

Not sure why you guys dont read thru the thread...


----------



## sheamolt (Feb 23, 2017)

This unfortunately doesn't work on my Pixel


----------



## Ohhdayumm (Feb 23, 2017)

A workaround that was already mentioned which was unroot and install snapchat, sign in and flash root again


----------



## max414 (Feb 23, 2017)

I think i am the only who found the file renamed it and still doesnt work


----------



## adamjen (Feb 23, 2017)

I use Magisk Manager in settings turn on Magisk hide and now its working. Also if you have any Ad Blocking like Adaway turn that off temporarily.


----------



## patrol34 (Feb 24, 2017)

adamjen said:


> I use Magisk Manager in settings turn on Magisk hide and now its working. Also if you have any Ad Blocking like Adaway turn that off temporarily.

Click to collapse



What's android version you have?


----------



## Gobbenobber (Feb 24, 2017)

Thank you for this great advice.
I will try this on my mom's Samsung to see if it works  !
There are very few ROMs for the particular Samsung phone she has, and they all come pre-rooted.
I did have to flash a custom ROM though, as "miscellaneous files" were using as much as 8,6 GB of storage space (no kidding!!).
This was also the case on a clean flash of official ROM, so I figure Samsung just packs a whole lot of stuff into their ROMs.


----------



## reborb (Feb 25, 2017)

adamjen said:


> I use Magisk Manager in settings turn on Magisk hide and now its working. Also if you have any Ad Blocking like Adaway turn that off temporarily.

Click to collapse



This worked for me on rooted Oneplus 3T, Thanks!


----------



## adamjen (Feb 25, 2017)

Hey. I'm running 7.0


----------



## oux (Feb 25, 2017)

I don't have the file in my device at all. running latest freedomos on op3


----------



## adamjen (Feb 26, 2017)

reborb said:


> This worked for me on rooted Oneplus 3T, Thanks!

Click to collapse



No problems! Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## ekkofisk (Feb 27, 2017)

reborb said:


> This worked for me on rooted Oneplus 3T, Thanks!

Click to collapse



I tried many of the other solutions here, but the magisk hide worked for me.  :good:

i have rooted s7 edge


----------



## Imran520 (Feb 28, 2017)

why it is not working on rooted devices?


----------



## shafique555 (Feb 28, 2017)

Can't find liboemcrypto in lib or lib64!!! Is there any other name for same please help, oneplus 3


----------



## smn- (Feb 28, 2017)

joonas_d said:


> I first could not find the file either. After a bit of looking around I finally found liboemcrypto.so inside of the
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have found only: libcrypto.so and libcrypto-rename.so - should I rename one of these? can I?


----------



## smyk009 (Mar 2, 2017)

adamjen said:


> I use Magisk Manager in settings turn on Magisk hide and now its working. Also if you have any Ad Blocking like Adaway turn that off temporarily.

Click to collapse



This worked for me too on OP3 validus ROM. Thanks


----------



## Sumit Chavda (Mar 3, 2017)

File doesn't exits...


----------



## salweyar (Mar 5, 2017)

File  does not exist in root browser (liboemcrypto.so)
How to fix it plz help
Want to login Snapchat. Have 7.0 nougat in note 5


----------



## whitak3r (Mar 7, 2017)

Anyone got this to work with Pixel XL on 7.1? I rename the file to .bak and then restart, SnapChat still says "login temporarily failed".


----------



## gabes100 (Mar 8, 2017)

whitak3r said:


> Anyone got this to work with Pixel XL on 7.1? I rename the file to .bak and then restart, SnapChat still says "login temporarily failed".

Click to collapse



Same thing is happening to me on the regular pixel 7.1


----------



## theshareisgod (Mar 9, 2017)

what does liboemcrypto.so file do?


----------



## andaleeb (Mar 14, 2017)

TheGejr said:


> Hi, So i recently bought a nexus 6p and I rooted it as one of the first things. I then found out I was running Nougat, and Xposed wasn't out yet. Many apps blocks the use of the app if you are rooted fx. Snapchat. But I found a way around without using a Xposed mod fx. 'root cloak'.
> 
> All you have to do:
> 1. Download Root Browser, by JRummy Apps Inc. or any other app of the same kind
> ...

Click to collapse



vendors folder is empty. i dont see any files there. looking at your last post i think it doesn't work for you anymore:silly:


----------



## Laksejohn (Mar 15, 2017)

That file isn't in the directory for me. Is the file named something else on some devices?


----------



## andaleeb (Mar 15, 2017)

Laksejohn said:


> That file isn't in the directory for me. Is the file named something else on some devices?

Click to collapse



I don't think this works anymore.


----------



## flisterd (Mar 16, 2017)

why does this work?

---------- Post added at 03:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------

I long ago abandoned walled garden apps in favor of open standards

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.siacs.conversations


----------



## eminc (Mar 25, 2017)

adamjen said:


> I use Magisk Manager in settings turn on Magisk hide and now its working. Also if you have any Ad Blocking like Adaway turn that off temporarily.

Click to collapse



This and also op's suggest don't work for me. Using magisk on android 7.1.1


----------



## Dion2707 (Mar 27, 2017)

It doesn't work for me on my Galaxy s7 edge


----------



## pitaru (Mar 28, 2017)

max414 said:


> I think i am the only who found the file renamed it and still doesnt work

Click to collapse



No, you're not. We're in the same boat.


----------



## andaleeb (Mar 28, 2017)

pitaru said:


> No, you're not. We're in the same boat.

Click to collapse



I unrooted my phone logged in and rooted it again. In the process I was in a bootloop ?


----------



## utmisra (Mar 29, 2017)

Using hidden mode in Magisk solved the problem.


----------



## rideblue193 (Apr 5, 2017)

X0LARIUM said:


> Simplest way to use SnapChat on the rooted phone.
> 
> Step 1: Unroot (In SuperSU, click Full Unroot and restart)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




PERFECT!!! You are my hero


----------



## uptwolait (Apr 6, 2017)

X0LARIUM said:


> Simplest way to use SnapChat on the rooted phone.
> 
> Step 1: Unroot (In SuperSU, click Full Unroot and restart)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:good: PERFECT!


----------



## MrBotter (Apr 7, 2017)

*Oneplus3 File not found*

Hello, I searched the file that you mentioned in your thread but I didn't found it in my device...
What can I do? I need snapchat...


----------



## uptwolait (Apr 7, 2017)

MrBotter said:


> Hello, I searched the file that you mentioned in your thread but I didn't found it in my device...
> What can I do? I need snapchat...

Click to collapse



Which file are you referring to?  SuperSU?  If you don't know what that is, how did you root your phone?  Or is it rooted?

What are the details of your phone (make/model/carrier, android version, method used to root, etc.)?


----------



## blehx1 (Apr 8, 2017)

X0LARIUM said:


> Simplest way to use SnapChat on the rooted phone.
> 
> Step 1: Unroot (In SuperSU, click Full Unroot and restart)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Worked like a charm.


----------



## ATP-Flo (Apr 8, 2017)

My solution with Samsung Galaxy S7, CFW Helios 7.7.0 (nougat) was:
- rename "liboemcrypto.so" in  /system/lib/ to "*bak"
- reboot after every following step
- Installed Magisk Manager
- give SuperSU-rights for Magisk Manager
- updated from Magisk version 11 to 12
- used Magisk Hide for Snapchat
- reboot and open snapchat --> works now
- rename "liboemcrypto.so.bak" in  /system/lib/ to "*original"

(Maybe renaming was not necessary but it workes fine now)
Thanks


----------



## FriendlyNeighborhoodShane (Apr 10, 2017)

lienlion said:


> I'm getting a "operation failed" message every time I try to change this. I've tried root browser and amaze file manager, and got the same message both times. Each has superuser permissions. Is there a fix for this?

Click to collapse



Try doing this in a recovery. I want to know if it works.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Labs


----------



## FriendlyNeighborhoodShane (Apr 10, 2017)

uptwolait said:


> Which file are you referring to? SuperSU? If you don't know what that is, how did you root your phone? Or is it rooted?
> 
> What are the details of your phone (make/model/carrier, android version, method used to root, etc.)?

Click to collapse



Uh, man, i think he's talking about liboemcrypto.so

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Labs


----------



## utmisra (Apr 11, 2017)

My phone reboots everytime i press the video call button on Snapchat! Using Hammerhead Resurrection Remix. Snapchat is working by enabling hidden mode on Magisk Manager.

Any ideas?


----------



## eminc (Apr 12, 2017)

FriendlyNeighborhoodShane said:


> Try doing this in a recovery. I want to know if it works.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I tried it and it didn't work. Then someone said, it doesn't work anymore


----------



## wlanowski (Apr 16, 2017)

adamjen said:


> I use Magisk Manager in settings turn on Magisk hide and now its working. Also if you have any Ad Blocking like Adaway turn that off temporarily.

Click to collapse



Works for me on LOS 14.1. Thanks!


----------



## dertdeezy (May 1, 2017)

wlanowski said:


> Works for me on LOS 14.1. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Perfect works on my S6 android 7.0


----------



## notachamp (May 2, 2017)

Hello this is my first post (and not my last) even if i read this forum since my first Galaxy S2 (which still works thnx to SlimRom Lolipop) . Now I'm on Note 4, Resurrection Remix Rom (android 7.1) Amazing Rom seriously i will keep using it till the end, but i just give up snapchat, all steps i've tryed (execpt supersu, because my rom is using magisk), renaming that files (for rename u have to install busybox on the magisk settings and use a root file manager) didn't work to connect my snapchat (don't forget to always rename it back!) and the magisk hide function when i activate it it's makes like a soft damage of browser apps like firefox (many times empting cache reboot and uncheck magisk hide should make ur firefox work again without deleting app) but the problem comes also with snapchat when i activate magisk hide i can't even see the result because the apps starts to crash before i can login. Any solution for that? 

And btw. i use Firefox only for some stuff like Long Youtube videos with to many ads and with firefox i can easy install inside the app adblocker, works on every phone.


----------



## jjakajonas (May 2, 2017)

I just installed masgisksu and tweeked it and BOOM! 
My Phone can now act like its not rooted. 

Much more easy and it works 100% on my HTC One A9 with lineage 14.1.


----------



## chidosu (May 3, 2017)

thx man


----------



## notachamp (May 3, 2017)

I did guys with titanium backup and 2 phones trick(u can also run an android emulator). First i used and an older rooted phone  (u could use an emulator) where i easy can turn off the root in developer settings and importend turn on allow unknow apps to install on both phones before u do anything else. Start than and old version of snapchat, login in. Then easy on titanium back up make a backup only with that app will be 3 files in the Titanium back up folder. Upload them on an Cloud App like Dropbox or Drive and install Titanium back up on your other new phone (importend don't have installed snapchat here). Back up any app to get the same folder like on ur old phone lets say an camera app. Download your 3 snapchat backup files and move them in the same titanium backup folder like my example the camera app. Now let magisk hide unchecked don't turn it on. Maybe restart ur phone first and start Titanium, and search the snapchat files...and you got it. You can do also now update to the new version just never log out and never turn on magisk hide or your app will crash.
_
(I will edit this post and show u the snapchat version that other people used too)
_ 
Edit: It's snapchat v9.21.1.0


----------



## jjakajonas (May 4, 2017)

notachamp said:


> I did guys with titanium backup and 2 phones trick(u can also run an android emulator). First i used and an older rooted phone (u could use an emulator) where i easy can turn off the root in developer settings and importend turn on allow unknow apps to install on both phones before u do anything else. Start than and old version of snapchat, login in. Then easy on titanium back up make a backup only with that app will be 3 files in the Titanium back up folder. Upload them on an Cloud App like Dropbox or Drive and install Titanium back up on your other new phone (importend don't have installed snapchat here). Back up any app to get the same folder like on ur old phone lets say an camera app. Download your 3 snapchat backup files and move them in the same titanium backup folder like my example the camera app. Now let magisk hide unchecked don't turn it on. Maybe restart ur phone first and start Titanium, and search the snapchat files...and you got it. You can do also now update to the new version just never log out and never turn on magisk hide or your app will crash.
> _
> (I will edit this post and show u the snapchat version that other people used too)
> _
> Edit: It's snapchat v9.21.1.0

Click to collapse



Then its much more easy to use masgisk hide. 
That is what I use and whit that I can log in and out as I wish whit no problem, and it helps with other apps then just snapchat. 
I got smartID (Danish ID app there won't run under root) and Mario run from play store.


----------



## notachamp (May 4, 2017)

Like i said my magisk hide makes some apps like snapchat crash, i don't even have to select which app i want, just when i aviable the option makes the app crash and i can't even try if magisk works. Same when i check safety net pass on magisk hide it keeps checking and no result. This is why i had to do it in the titanium way.


----------



## jjakajonas (May 4, 2017)

notachamp said:


> Like i said my magisk hide makes some apps like snapchat crash, i don't even have to select which app i want, just when i aviable the option makes the app crash and i can't even try if magisk works. Same when i check safety net pass on magisk hide it keeps checking and no result. This is why i had to do it in the titanium way.

Click to collapse



Sorry. 
My bad. I did not see the post whit the explanation about magisk. I did just see the post afterwords and answered on that. 

But it could maybe be an error in magisk now that it can't get a result in the check process?


----------



## KATASTRO (May 14, 2017)

notachamp said:


> Like i said my magisk hide makes some apps like snapchat crash, i don't even have to select which app i want, just when i aviable the option makes the app crash and i can't even try if magisk works. Same when i check safety net pass on magisk hide it keeps checking and no result. This is why i had to do it in the titanium way.

Click to collapse



I have the same problem with Ressurrection Remix 5.8.3 for the Samsung Galaxy Note 4


----------



## sweetdreamsLJ (May 16, 2017)

I'm tried this today after I installed resurrection remix last week (galaxy note 3 hlte with magisk). Initially, Snapchat would open but, on login, would give a "can't reach the server" error. Hiding root just makes it crash every time it's opened. Unfortunately, this hasn't helped me at all.


----------



## Saknice20 (May 28, 2017)

Just wanted to say everything I tried nothing worked! 

What finally worked was updating magisk to version 12. Settings, hide magisk. Like magic it's working now and I can log in! If you have magisk, do that upgrade and you are good!


----------



## kau.ach (May 29, 2017)

I cannot find the file "liboemcrypto.so" in the following navigation. Please help!


----------



## Jonny5isalivetm (Jun 5, 2017)

Confirmed the Snapchat Root Hell is fixed simply with Magic Magisk 12!

Galaxy S6 with OdexLite Android 7 Nougat Rom comes with Magisk built in GG.

I flashed the lastest v12 and happy days SnapChat with root :>


----------



## prashant_jonwal (Jun 6, 2017)

nafeasonto said:


> That file doesn't exist for me.

Click to collapse



Search for the file ending with "crypto.so" in the lib folder. I tried and it works fine for me.


----------



## danilo_scala (Jun 9, 2017)

I click in supersu full unroot, later i click yes, no or cancel? And I have libFidoCryptoJNI.so and libFidoCrypto.so


----------



## JaySarreau (Jun 9, 2017)

lienlion said:


> I'm getting a "operation failed" message every time I try to change this. I've tried root browser and amaze file manager, and got the same message both times. Each has superuser permissions. Is there a fix for this?

Click to collapse



I know I have had to mount whatever directory I'm in as r/w within the file manager I'm using, which is currently Root Explorer, to perform operations like this. Root Explorer has it as a standalone option above the files you're viewing. Just be sure to unmount it after you're done.


----------



## vivi2218 (Jun 13, 2017)

hello world !

if you dont have file "liboemcrypto.so" with root browser, use recovery TWRP, and go to "File manager" and then you find the file


----------



## LordHowardHertz (Jun 27, 2017)

lienlion said:


> I'm getting a "operation failed" message every time I try to change this. I've tried root browser and amaze file manager, and got the same message both times. Each has superuser permissions. Is there a fix for this?

Click to collapse



yep exactly same thing here


----------



## R3znap (Jun 30, 2017)

TheGejr said:


> Hi, So i recently bought a nexus 6p and I rooted it as one of the first things. I then found out I was running Nougat, and Xposed wasn't out yet. Many apps blocks the use of the app if you are rooted fx. Snapchat. But I found a way around without using a Xposed mod fx. 'root cloak'.
> 
> All you have to do:
> 1. Download Root Browser, by JRummy Apps Inc. or any other app of the same kind
> ...

Click to collapse



Does this still work?


----------



## TheGejr (Jun 30, 2017)

R3znap said:


> Does this still work?

Click to collapse



It should since nothing really have changed. Are you running the latest version of Nougat?


----------



## kunalgupta1 (Jul 2, 2017)

For Snapchat:
1. Go to Magisk Settings 
2. Enable Magisk Core Only Mode
3. Disable BusyBox and System less hosts.
4. Reboot, login to Snapchat.
5. Now you may disable Core Only Mode and enable System less hosts and use Magisk any way you like and you can still use Snapchat.
Just follow the above steps to login.


----------



## R3znap (Jul 2, 2017)

Thank you.

No need to do all that for me.

Install crDroid 7.1.2 on my HTC m8, it auto hides root. Install Snapchat and it worked


----------



## FAB1150 (Jul 5, 2017)

Cool!
 Only one thing: there isn't any liboemcrypt.so

Wtf should I do?


----------



## Raymond360 (Jul 7, 2017)

Guys im having a problem with magisk manager the safteynet checker taking so long to check and it can take  tow hours checking and never pass it so i need someone to help please


----------



## mandar vast (Jul 9, 2017)

If you have flashed any nougat rom with magisk root then simply go to magisk manager settings and disable magisk then reboot your phone normally!! U can now login into your snapchat id


----------



## Cygmon0 (Jul 9, 2017)

Thank you so much. There is another way actually. 


1- Fully unroot and go back to stock rom.

2- install twrp recovery.

3- download and install magisk manager + magisk flashable zip

4- flash it via twrp

5- reboot to system

6- open magisk manager and go to settings > enable magisk hide + enable core only mode

7- restart your device and boom you have root with safetynet bypassed + login to snapchat normally


Note: magisk is root. Don't install supersu

تم الإرسال من Xperia Z2 باستخدام Tapatalk


----------



## OneWayGamer (Jul 11, 2017)

Cygmon0 said:


> Thank you so much. There is another way actually.
> 
> 
> 1- Fully unroot and go back to stock rom.
> ...

Click to collapse



That a bit long


----------



## Cygmon0 (Jul 11, 2017)

OneWayGamer said:


> That a bit long

Click to collapse



But if you were in clean stock rom. Just install twrp and flash magisk. Also install magisk manager apk. Now it's short [emoji1]

تم الإرسال من Xperia Z2 باستخدام Tapatalk


----------



## OneWayGamer (Jul 11, 2017)

Cygmon0 said:


> But if you were in clean stock rom. Just install twrp and flash magisk. Also install magisk manager apk. Now it's short [emoji1]
> 
> تم الإرسال من Xperia Z2 باستخدام Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Tried but magisk hide does not work:crying:

---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 PM ----------

But I couldn't find liboemcrypto.so


----------



## AlanRocker (Jul 19, 2017)

Tried but magisk hide does not work [2]


----------



## Pr.TOSHIBA (Jul 20, 2017)

This isn't working for me, unfortunately. Device is Google Pixel and ROM is Paranoid Android 7.2.


----------



## iceye2072 (Jul 21, 2017)

Xposed now updated, but thanks for your effort


----------



## gameg2l (Sep 1, 2017)

Tried everything and didn't work until I followed the above users to :
1. flash latest version of Magisk (13.0 at this time of writing), 
2. installed the latest Magisk Manager apk (5.1 or something), then 
3. In settings of Magisk Manager app, enabled the core only mode + hide Magisk function + disabling the systemless host. 
Just to be cautious, I also renamed the file mentioned in topic which I found under system/lib. 
rebooted and logged in, no problem, can switch everything back now.
Good luck!


----------



## Faisal101 (Sep 13, 2017)

By the way guys, what is liboemcrypto.so file for?


----------



## msamoeed (Oct 3, 2017)

*Working on any android over 7.0*

Only working method I've found https://youtu.be/fbC6poGo9Zk


----------



## Ohhdayumm (Oct 3, 2017)

I somehow got it working with the lastet magisk. Snapchat working. Im on nougat 7.0 on a note 5.


----------



## sohebq (Nov 9, 2017)

Not working with Supersu installed. Renamed, rebooted still same error.


----------



## kinfolk248 (Nov 22, 2017)

Ohhdayumm said:


> I somehow got it working with the lastet magisk. Snapchat working. Im on nougat 7.0 on a note 5.

Click to collapse



How did you do such? Details, details


----------



## Ohhdayumm (Nov 22, 2017)

kinfolk248 said:


> How did you do such? Details, details

Click to collapse



I just flash my rom and flash magisk after. Then after boot I open the magisk manager and make sure magisk hide is on and it works for me every time.


----------



## kinfolk248 (Nov 22, 2017)

Ohhdayumm said:


> I just flash my rom and flash magisk after. Then after boot I open the magisk manager and make sure magisk hide is on and it works for me every time.

Click to collapse



That way is broken now. Because Im on magisk 14.0 and snapchat still wont login


----------



## Ohhdayumm (Nov 23, 2017)

kinfolk248 said:


> That way is broken now. Because Im on magisk 14.0 and snapchat still wont login

Click to collapse



really? I just reflashed a new rom called n fuel xl3 and flashed magisk 14.0, when I booted up I was able to login. I've also tried using titanium backup to backup the Snapchat app while I was still signed in, after flashing the new rom, I restore the backup and i get Snapchat up and running again with no issues.


----------



## kinfolk248 (Nov 23, 2017)

Ohhdayumm said:


> really? I just reflashed a new rom called n fuel xl3 and flashed magisk 14.0, when I booted up I was able to login. I've also tried using titanium backup to backup the Snapchat app while I was still signed in, after flashing the new rom, I restore the backup and i get Snapchat up and running again with no issues.

Click to collapse



Yes I am serious. I loaded crdroid 382 which is a 7.1.2 rom with magisk 14. Safetynet is not cleared nor does Snapchat login. I used the latest snap from the playstore. no luck


----------



## kinfolk248 (Nov 23, 2017)

Ohhdayumm said:


> really? I just reflashed a new rom called n fuel xl3 and flashed magisk 14.0, when I booted up I was able to login. I've also tried using titanium backup to backup the Snapchat app while I was still signed in, after flashing the new rom, I restore the backup and i get Snapchat up and running again with no issues.

Click to collapse



Hey man, I finally got it FOR NOW. I went the long way around because I wanted newer baseband/modem so I installed while my phone was 'stock' and backed up and did a restore. Idk how long it will work but it is running as of this post. Thanks a ton. 

Safetynet and its apps that use it like Snapchat are really killing the fun nowadays lol


----------



## We7dy (Nov 29, 2017)

Hello,

I have a simple solution to login to Snapchat with root, just by installating an app called "Switch Root".

Disable root and Xposed with the buttons and install Snapchat from the Play Store. Now login to your account, after connecting successfully, reactivate the root and Xposed (do not worry, it's normal if the button is not active after reactivating the root, just restart the phone for the root is active).

And that's it, you have Snapchat with root. Tested on the Xiaomi Mi A1, last ROM, Android 7.1.2.

Download link: https://androidfilehost.com/?fid=817550096634777108


----------



## Boarne1 (Dec 8, 2017)

Tried everything still doesnt work cant install magisk because update processing ended in error 1 , renaming the file name didnt work as well what should i do


----------



## Xiamoi (Dec 10, 2017)

*For Note 8 users and other Samsung device users here is how to find the file 
1- open root browser
2- system--->lib---->liboemcrypto.so
then follow the thread instructions
*


----------



## Ksawerion (Dec 10, 2017)

Cygmon0 said:


> But if you were in clean stock rom. Just install twrp and flash magisk. Also install magisk manager apk. Now it's short [emoji1]
> 
> تم الإرسال من Xperia Z2 باستخدام Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Worked for me!
Thanks!


----------



## Guarmanda (Dec 15, 2017)

None of these ways works for me :/ root switch, renaming the given file, ... I'm on galaxy s4 rooted without magix/xposed
EDIT: Tired about all of this, I'm decompiling snapchat to mod it.


----------



## gsm0607455890 (Feb 20, 2018)

no longer works for me U11 MAGISK & XPOSED & SWITCH ROOT


----------



## We7dy (Feb 20, 2018)

Root Switch works perfectly for me, rooted with SuperSu.


----------



## gsm0607455890 (Feb 21, 2018)

root switch don't works for me MAgisk 15.4


----------

